# II codes available to Worldmark Owners



## Rancher (Jul 21, 2016)

Does anyone have the latest discount codes available to Wordmark owners to join Interval International.

Thanks


----------



## jmfrost (Aug 2, 2016)

it seems like they have been offering the 2 for 1 deal less frequently than in the past.  I also think that when they issue the code it's only for a certain group of owners.  I've not been able to use the code that others have posted here so the code may be tied to your account.   Whenever I get an offer I usually take them up on it and just extend my membership out further.

Good luck to you!


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Aug 2, 2016)

I haven't had a membership offer for a while. They constantly offer me AC's if I deposit my non Worldmark Puerto Vallarta week. I've never used the ACs.

Why not call them up and ask for 2 for 1 direct.

Chris


----------

